# Parent-Fed... Now what?



## RC212 (May 15, 2009)

So I have 5 week old parent-fed baby tiels. My wife and I have handled the babies everyday since hatching except for the first 2 of their lives. In the last 2 or 3 days the oldest of the babies have started to snip, lunge and yell at our hands when we go in to get them. Once we have them in hand we are able to pet them and play with them but is there anything that we can do better to help them to be more tame as pets, because the last clutch that we had got to this point and now only spends time with us when they want to not when we want them too. 

I am sorry if there is already a thread like this, I read through several pages before starting this one and didn't see anything.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food bribery will make them feel better about you, although at five weeks they're probably not eating too much on their own. Chicks seem to catch on to millet spray pretty quickly, and when they're good at eating it you can hold it in your hand for them to nibble.


----------



## RC212 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I will start leaving some extra millet around the cage so I can grab it when I am playing with them.

I have also started just reaching in the cage and playing with them instead of pulling them out and that seems to be making a little difference. 

They still lunge at the start but stop and calm when I start to pet them. 

I will keep working on it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Just take it slow, here is a video I like  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx


----------



## Calico Skies (May 17, 2010)

My three babies are about 4 weeks (oldest was born April 21st) We just handle them three times a day while the parents are out chilling in the main cage. They fuss about coming out of the nest box but they calm right down once they realize they are about to get some sugars. Mine are fully parent fed but I've been handling them for a few minutes at a time since the oldest was a week old.


----------

